# What are you taking?



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

My anxiety has gotten worse. I am taking Xanax,Prozac, and Cymbalta. What has given to the best results for anxiety?


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Xanax is better


----------

